# Inconsistent Arrow Flight



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I was trying to shoot a Mathews Classic with fingers. Plenty fast and I thought a long enough ata. I have shot with fingers for 20 years so I am not new to it. I could go out and one day shoot very well and have great arrow flight. The next day the arrows would fly like crap. Kicking all over the place. I just got tired of fooling with it and put a loop and sights back on it. Do you guys think it's my release, the bow, arrows not spined right or what? I'll prolly be looking for a fingers bow after the first of the year. Hopefully one that will shoot at least 250-260 fps and maybe I can get lucky and find one 70-80#@30. Thanks for any help/input. Tom


----------



## 3dhunter1 (Sep 28, 2005)

The Classic has an A2A of 35 3/4" - 36", and I my Premier Force was around 36 or 37 and I shot it fingers (296/300). Your brace height is plenty at
7 1/8th. I know you've been shooting a while, but my question(S) would be. For fingers: What type of rest are you using? Type, size, length of arrows are you using, also size of feathers or vanes, helical or offset? Point weight? Are they a matched set? Draw length? Also what is your spread measurement? Draw weight? When you say kicking all over the place, how do you mean? A lot of ups and downs, or left and rights; or just ALL OVER THE PLACE? I think that's enough. With this hopefull I'll have an answer.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Did you change your arrow rest or fit a button.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

My experience is the same, one day I'm bustin nocks and the next I'm beatin' the bushes. After the first dozen or so, I figure it out and have to say to myself "left hand, left hand, left hand!!!". Then all is fine.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I was using a flipper rest. I bareshafted a 7595 gt and it flew great. I was shooting 4" vanes and they have a 4 degree helical. 125 points. shot the same arrow everyday. I only shoot 1 arrow at a time. I only get 1 shot at a deer. Most of the time when the arrows flew bad, they would get 4 or 5 ft from the target and take a nosedive right in the dirt. With my whisker biscuit and loop and release, haven't had a problem. draw weight is [email protected]".


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

any other ideas?


----------



## 3dhunter1 (Sep 28, 2005)

Other than the arrow seaming a little weak for the poundage, I don't see anything wrong with your setup. I was wondering tho, do you creep at full draw before the shot? Some people do, a lot, without realizing it, just a thought. Even those who have been shooting awhile, happens to the best of us. Hope things are getting better.


----------



## susitnaak (Jan 3, 2004)

Short bow tuff to shoot with fingers, But if you can do it once, You can do it again, Theres alot of finger pinch on that short bow, how many do you release with,? did you have to figger the arrow on the draw to keep on the rest? With misses, as far as you said , My guess would be just before the release, the arrow is trying to leave the rest, just to the point of falling off, Right hand shooter, was out there on the left and low? My best guess without watching you shoot, 40 ata and above are best for fingers, 38in, if small hands, Keep at it good luck!!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I had the same thing, but not so extreme with a CSS System that has a 41" ATA. I could pick it up and drill, or I would be lucky to put a 6" group at 20 yards. I could go back to my Bowtech and be consistent. 

Without a doubt it was my left hand position.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

NeilM said:


> I had the same thing, but not so extreme with a CSS System that has a 41" ATA. I could pick it up and drill, or I would be lucky to put a 6" group at 20 yards. I could go back to my Bowtech and be consistent.
> 
> Without a doubt it was my left hand position.


I had the same problem with my CSS contender. I had some success with it but wasn't as consistant as I was shooting my Protec.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Mine was bought by a guy who is a much better shot than me, and he has continued to shoot it very well. 

I worked out that the problem was my left hand, but not how to fix it. I think I would have needed to spend time working on hand angles and palm position and all that, and I am not that serious an archer


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I just put the sights back on the Classic. I'm gonna just look for a fingers bow after the first of the year. Maybe I can find one in the range of what I'm looking for. Since all the longer ata bows are slow, maybe I can find one in the 70-80# range. Thanks guys. Tom


----------

